# Seiss hand crank siren



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2014)

Missed out on this one....dagnabbit.
The description indicated it was only 3" long though.
But a cool bling item.
Hopefully someone here got it and will post on Sunday's "Show and Tell" thread.


----------

